#  > Forum by Your Languages >  >   >  >  >    ɿ    ǿ

## Esam

*       				             				 .*
* *   				Heat Transfer*  				           				           (  				 )           				             				            				            				.**   *   				Units  				of  				Heat*:
         :* *        				1.     				 				*   				Calorie  				(cal)*:  				            				   .
 2.      				*   				Kilo Calorie (Kcal)*:  				             				   .
 3.      				*   				British  				Thermal  				Unit* (*BTU*) 				*: *  				        				       .* *    *   				Temperature*  				: 
         ()      				             				  
      .* *    *   				Measurements  				of Temp*  				:
       :
*  				Centigrade**C*
*   				Fahrenheit**F*
				   () *    				Kelvin**K*
*  				Rankine**R
 * 
				       				:
*[table]
[TR]
 							[TD="width: 80, align: center"] ** R[/TD]
 							[TD="width: 89, align: center"] ** F[/TD]
 							[TD="width: 83, align: center"] ** K[/TD]
 							[TD="width: 96, align: center"] ** C[/TD]
 							[TD="align: center"][/TD]
 						[/TR]
 						[TR]
 							[TD="width: 80, align: center"] 672[/TD]
 							[TD="width: 89, align: center"] 212[/TD]
 							[TD="width: 83, align: center"] 373[/TD]
 							[TD="width: 96, align: center"] 100[/TD]
 							[TD="align: center"]  [/TD]
 						[/TR]
 						[TR]
 							[TD="width: 80, align: center"] 492[/TD]
 							[TD="width: 89, align: center"] 32[/TD]
 							[TD="width: 83, align: center"] 273[/TD]
 							[TD="width: 96, align: center"] 0[/TD]
 							[TD="align: center"]  [/TD]
 						[/TR]
 						[TR]
 							[TD="width: 80"] 351[/TD]
 							[TD="width: 89"] -109 [/TD]
 							[TD="width: 83"] 							195[/TD]
 							[TD="width: 96"] 							- 78[/TD]
 							[TD][/TD]
 						[/TR]
 						[TR]
 							[TD="width: 80"] 0[/TD]
 							[TD="width: 89"] 460[/TD]
 							[TD="width: 83"] 0[/TD]
 							[TD="width: 96"] 							- 273[/TD]
 							[TD]  [/TD]
 						[/TR]
[/table]
*  					         					:*** K  					= ** C  					+ 273
**F  					= 1.8 ** C  					+ 32
**R  					= ** F  					+ 460
* * *: 					
**  					             					          ()   					          					.         :    					  .
*  					Heat  					Transfer*  					       (  					)          					         					 *   					Heat  					Exchangers**   					Cooling**   					Heating**   					Boilers*  					   .
					           					      (  					)   .      					            					        					*  					High  					Press*. 					*  					& Temp steam*.  					   ()  					( )    (    					   )       					            					   .       					          					        .**  *   					Heat Transfer Methods*:
					     :
					1.  *   					Conduction*  					:            					  .
					2.  *   					Convection*  					:            					   .
					3.  *   					Radiation*  					:          					          
              					. 

   :
*  
*  					        					           					      ( )     ( ) .. :
*Q  					= quantity of heat (cal - Btu)* 					:   
*t  					= Time  					(sec  					- min)* 
*  					q = Heat Flux (cal/sec, Btu/hr)   					  * 
*  *   					 =   /    q = Q/t*
*    :
  					        .  					   H*  *H = Q/  					A.t    = q/A   = Btu/hr.ft*3
 ** 
  *1. *    					Conduction*:  					
 
          					  :
      -   .
               					:*  *Rate = Driving  					force/Resisting force*
 **   					Driving  					Force*  					    (       )  					 *   					Resistance* 
					       					    :**    =    					/* 
 
   * :
           					            					.          					        .

*    					Fourier  					Law*:        					     ( )    					          					            					  .



 -   :  -  -  -  -  -  					.
 -   :  -  -  - .
					        :
 1.  .
 2.   (  -   "    " -   					).
              					        .* *2**. *    					Convection*:
           					 .            					 (  )         					           					             					          					         					   *   					Convection  					Current*  					.
*  					Natural  					Convection*  					           					()*   					Forced  					Convection*  					            					.
					    (  )      					   *   					film**   					Turbulent  					Flow*  					        (   					     )    					           					           					           					       .
*  					Conduction**   					1/h*  					.           					           					0.1        					    0.0001   					.           					          					.
					          					( )        					:**  					q = h . A. ΔT*
*    					 : 
q  =      					.
A  =   					  .
ΔT  					=       .
h   					=   *   					Heat  					Transfer  					Coefficient

  * [link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]  					           					          					       .* *3**.  					*    					Radiation*:
*   					Absolute  					Vacuum*  					        .   					           					          					          					    *    					Sine  					Wave**   					wave  					Length**   					Frequency*. 					*  
  *  :
*   					Radiant  					Energy*  					            					             					            					            					         					.
					         					       					          					            					           					         					   ( )  .*
 *   
					1.           					.
					2.           					        .
					3.           					 .
					4.             					            					 .



*

See More:   ɿ    ǿ

----------

